# Can't Find Stock Common Transfers Available For Purchase



## welnick (Feb 11, 2010)

I have been checking out some of the competition and have found that they all have a lot of the same shirts. I am assuming that they are stock somewhere. I am thinking transfers but could be wrong. Has anyone found anywhere that sells transfers such as the facebook "you like this" slogan. Or the Dunken Donuts logo that says "Drunken Grownups". There are many other designs also that they all seem to have. Are they getting them done custom or printing them as custom themselves?

Thanks!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Have you checked out, Proworld Inc, and Art Brands? There's a sleu of preferred vendors in the directory on the left hand side of this forum. I've used some, and recommend you check them out. Also, if you get a chance look for an ISS show in your area, throughout the year or commute to one closest to you. It'll be worth it for you.


----------



## welnick (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea I have most of my transfers from proworld and have checked out a lot of the stock places but can't seem to find them. They are all exactly the same design though, so unless they are stealing them from each other, they are getting them from some unknown source or making it themselves.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

They may have had them made. Most of the places that offer stock transfers also offer custom transfer services. Have you done a thorough search on Pro World site for text only transfers? May not have those but may have something else that catches your eye. If your competition is already selling those, look for something else that is equally appealing.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The slogans that you are looking would probably fall into the category of 'maybe an infringement'. Unless a design has the potential of selling several hundred dozen it usually does not get produced as a stock design.


----------



## welnick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok So these were most likely custom designs they got made then. I guess maybe they saw the design and decided to copy it and get it made themselves. Thanks for your help. Just seemed odd that they all had a lot of the exact same transfers.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Either they had the same transfers made, or they bought them from Proworld and sell them too. 

As Ed said, possible Infringement. Other's can't just make the same design unless they have a license to use them.


----------

